
Here's How Square Plans To Spend $100 Million - davidedicillo
http://www.fastcompany.com/1764469/square-how-to-spend-100-million?partner=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+fastcompany%2Fheadlines+%28Fast+Company+Headlines%29
======
scrame
I caught a cab from downtown san francisco to the mission last week, and the
cab driver used square.

He pulled out his phone, plugged in an adapter, ran the card through, I
tipped, confirmed the total and signed with my finger on the touchscreen.

It was the quickest card transaction I have ever had in a cab.

I asked him if it was square, it was. I asked him if it was better. He pointed
to the reader attached to the meter, "this charges me ten percent"; he pointed
to his phone, "this charges me three".

I usually pay cash for cabs, so i don't know how widespread this is, but cab
drivers love talking on cellphones, and are hustling to make money. If this is
a legitimate advantage, then square could clean up on the metropolitan cab
market alone.

